# Is this Micorosorum white?



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dear All

I found this from South Kalimantan.



















Best regards
Sahal


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi CP77,

Likely a nutrient deficiency; I forget which nutrient causes that but it also happens with Pogostemon helferi and I believe it was determined to be an iron deficiency.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like carbonate attaching to your leafs, its a CO2 shortage!


----------



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Now I try to adaptation with my tank, emersed and submerse. I hope this plant is new species of microsorum, because I didn't fount little plant out from old leaves.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo-han said:


> Looks like carbonate attaching to your leafs, its a CO2 shortage!


I disagree. Looks like really variegated leaves, and the pic apparently shows the plant in its natural habitat, above water, growing on rock.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

We found similar Microsorum in he Chatuchuk market in Bangkok... Clearly NOT a deficiency, but a variegated plant. Unfortunately, they did not adapt to submersed culture. There are MANY Microsorum sp. and only a very few are aquatic/semi-aquatic. If someone were to find a variegated one that could be successfully cultivated in the aquarium, it would be great!


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, yay! The forum is letting me post photos again! <g>

Here's the one we found in Chatuchuk:


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

K Randall said:


> There are MANY Microsorum sp. and only a very few are aquatic/semi-aquatic.


Important note. Moreover, there are many ferns from other genera looking like a Microsorum at first glance. E.g. narrow-leaved Bolbitis forms. Or Leptochilus (formerly Colysis) species: closely related, and partly very similar to Microsorum pteropus. And variegation can occur in several ferns.

@Sahal: In what kind of habitat did it grow? Was it near water, and in a place that's often flooded?
Is there any source where the name Microsorum "White" is used?

Here they show a "Colysis sp. 'Malinau'" showing similar variegation: http://nature-web.ocnk.net/product/1458
A Colysis macrophylla (= Leptochilus macrophyllus) - from Thailand? - with similarly variegated leaves: http://www.thaifern.com/Polypodiaceae/colysis/macrophylla.htm


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Karen,

A variegated Microsorum that grows submerged would certainly be a great addition to genus.


----------



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

miremonster said:


> Important note. Moreover, there are many ferns from other genera looking like a Microsorum at first glance. E.g. narrow-leaved Bolbitis forms. Or Leptochilus (formerly Colysis) species: closely related, and partly very similar to Microsorum pteropus. And variegation can occur in several ferns.
> 
> @Sahal: In what kind of habitat did it grow? Was it near water, and in a place that's often flooded?
> Is there any source where the name Microsorum "White" is used?
> ...


Yes, they grow near the water and often flooded. I found this from Gunung Besar, South Kalimanan.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Please keep us informed as to how well this does. It's beautiful!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello CP77,
I'm curious how the white variegated fern did in the meantime. Does it grow well in tanks?


----------

